# Orion Pod System (DNA Chip)



## GerritVisagie

So I came across this Pod System. this is something I can get behind.
@Rob Fisher I know you like your DNAs, what you think?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

GerritVisagie said:


> So I came across this Pod System. this is something I can get behind.
> @Rob Fisher I know you like your DNAs, what you think?



I saw this yesterday mate on a vendors thread on another forum and it immediately grabbed my attention.


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> I saw this yesterday mate on a vendors thread on another forum and it immediately grabbed my attention.


There wasn't a video so will be giving that a look after shopping.


----------



## Pixstar

Mike Vapes and Mark Todd have been using these for over a month and, as expected from their beta testing comments, their reviews are very positive.
I'm definitely in for one when they land here. Love the form factor.


----------



## wikus

This looks good, local pricing might kill it for new pod users. Otherwise a DNA pod system with replay is the ultimate u can get regarding pod systems imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

wikus said:


> This looks good, local pricing might kill it for new pod users. Otherwise a DNA pod system with replay is the ultimate u can get regarding pod systems imo.


I agree, its not for the new users, but for the experienced guys, looking for a stealthy Nic-salt vape, I reckon this will be awesome
@70 us, we may look at what, R1100 Not too bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

I've seen this a while back. It looks like a real game changer. I think Mike Vape's has a video up on it.

The color options are also awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

I'll wait for other systems to adopt the DNA Go chip to be honest...but good move from them it's a niche market but they have it right now.....


----------



## lesvaches

at first i thought oh great another pod system, then a pod system with replay mode, take my money, take my money!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iflyCQtqHhs


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> So I came across this Pod System. this is something I can get behind.
> @Rob Fisher I know you like your DNAs, what you think?




I think massive potential! I hope to be playing with one real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Would have been super if it was rebuildable with normal coils. Just don't get satisfactory flavor from pre-built sub-ohm coils. Such a pity ...... think wifey would have enjoyed this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

KZOR said:


> Would have been super if it was rebuildable with normal coils. Just don't get satisfactory flavor from pre-built sub-ohm coils. Such a pity ...... think wifey would have enjoyed this.


i think it is aimed the no fuss no mess market, still interested in seeing what the chip can do.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Got to say, it looks like a portable walkie talkie radio.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Got to say, it looks like a portable walkie talkie radio.


lol agreed


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> I think massive potential! I hope to be playing with one real soon!



Let us know when you get one, and of course, let ME know if you start thinking of selling it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have had the Orion for a while now and so far I'm a little underwhelmed... It's way better than most of the Pod Systems but I'm hoping the 0.25 Ohm coils (which I should get tomorrow) will be better for my style of vaping. I only have the 0.5 Ohm at the moment... more tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

0.25Ω Pod almost ready to be tested!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I may have had a dud 0.5 based on all the positive reviews but right off the bat I am getting a better vape from the new 0.25 pod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola

So @Pixstar what's your first thoughts on this little device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> So @Pixstar what's your first thoughts on this little device?


Love the size, finish etc. The flavour is decent and I think it’s getting better after 3 fills.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Love the size, finish etc. The flavour is decent and I think it’s getting better after 3 fills.


Thanks @Pixstar.. Seems to be the general consensus that the coil takes a while to break in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> 0.25Ω Pod almost ready to be tested!
> View attachment 146861


i used the 0.5 pod with my "normal" vape juice but got dry hits and a little burnt flavor if i drew to soon after a draw. switched it to nic salts and works great on the 0.5.


----------



## Rob Fisher

lesvaches said:


> i used the 0.5 pod with my "normal" vape juice but got dry hits and a little burnt flavor if i drew to soon after a draw. switched it to nic salts and works great on the 0.5.



Yip it seems it's made for Salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

I am alternating between two pods, one with nic salts, the other with normal freebase nic.
I'm vaping Vapbucco Black Cherry in the freebase pod and flavour is fine but because it's only my usual 3mg, it lacks intensity.
I reckon with a 9 or 12mg version it should be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to try Nic Salts in the Orion!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> OK time to try Nic Salts in the Orion!
> View attachment 147353


What strength is that salt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Ditto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> What strength is that salt?



20mg @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> OK time to try Nic Salts in the Orion!
> View attachment 147353


Ok but now where were these nic salts when I was at the Sirs this week! Waiting patiently .... again hahaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Ok but now where were these nic salts when I was at the Sirs this week! Waiting patiently .... again hahaaa



@Jengz they were not there... they are only seeing the light of day shortly... as you know I have connections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 147358
> Ditto


where did you get the blue one?


----------



## Pixstar

lesvaches said:


> where did you get the blue one?


Online VaporDNA.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz they were not there... they are only seeing the light of day shortly... as you know I have connections.
> View attachment 147367


Hahahaha show off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes I know... I hate Pod Systems but I'm a bugger for punishment... and plus there is a rumour that Odis may be doing a Boxxer type RDTA for the Orion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I know... I hate Pod Systems but I'm a bugger for punishment... and plus there is a rumour that Odis may be doing a Boxxer type RDTA for the Orion.
> View attachment 151568
> View attachment 151569


now that would be interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## haruspex

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I know... I hate Pod Systems but I'm a bugger for punishment... and plus there is a rumour that Odis may be doing a Boxxer type RDTA for the Orion.
> View attachment 151568
> View attachment 151569



Let's hope this happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan

haruspex said:


> Let's hope this happens


based on the Boxxer....i will wait till its fully tested

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

